# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Novita: Assistente virtuale

## sviluppatore

Da oggi, coloro che hanno acquistato il software CONTABILE TELEMATICO, potranno disporre di un innovativo HELP in linea: lASSISTENTE VIRTUALE.
Nel corso del tempo, lassistente virtuale verrà implementato fino a documentare tutte le gestioni del programma.
Al momento, per gli argomenti non ancora trattati, si rimanda al videocorso, ed agli approfondimenti in PDF. 
Per maggiori informazioni, e per il download: Assistente Virtuale

----------


## Contabile

Inserisci una personalizzazione sul sesso, preferisco una ragazza  :Big Grin: 
Poi rendilo più dinamico; è troppo gessato.
Salutami Luigino.
Ciao. 
P.S. Comunque è molto utile!!

----------


## sviluppatore

> Inserisci una personalizzazione sul sesso, preferisco una ragazza 
> Ciao.
> P.S. Comunque è molto utile!!

  Che avresti preferito una bella ragazza, non avevo dubbi!
:-)
Come darti torto?
:-) 
Comunque, per i prossimi argomenti, vedrò di renderlo più "umano".
Il problema è sempre il tempo! Per programmare i movimenti dell'assistente si impiega tempo.
Pertanto, ho preferito "risparmiare" sui dettagli, fornendo l'assistente entro i primi di settembre.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Caro "sviluppatore",
ti invito a non dare seguito alle critiche dei fortunati utenti del tuo software.
Con quello che costa, anche la figura dello zio Fester andava bene !   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sviluppatore

> Caro "sviluppatore",
> ti invito a non dare seguito alle critiche dei fortunati utenti del tuo software.
> Con quello che costa, anche la figura dello zio Fester andava bene !

   :Big Grin: 
Certo, però, che se avessi messo Belen, tutti avrebbero già scaricato l'assistente virtuale!  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Certo, però, che se avessi messo Belen, tutti avrebbero già scaricato l'assistente virtuale!

  Ma avresti avuto uno svilimento del grado di professionalità del software .....

----------


## Contabile

Non buttatelo sul serioso/faceto. Guardate la sostanza.
Avere l'assistente statico ti fa concentrare su di lui/lei e non sulla spiegazione. Se effettua un minimo di movimento invece, al contrario, ti concentri su di essa.
Poi avere un interlocutrice/interlocutore dell'altro sesso rende meno complesso l'apprendimento. 
Belen (che poi a me non piace proprio) non interferisce così come se fosse stata miss universo. 
Sono piccole sottigliezze psicologiche.

----------


## Niccolò

> Ma avresti avuto uno svilimento del grado di professionalità del software .....

  Non è detto, c'è chi si sarebbe interessato alla professionalità di Belen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Quoto Contabile, professionalità e grigiore non sono sinonimi. Uno spunto colorato in uno studio non distrae, ma attrae l'attenzione.

----------


## iam

> .... 
> Belen (che poi a me non piace proprio)

   :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Patty76

> 

  Che bel bimbo.... 
cuore di mamma....  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Che bel bimbo.... 
> cuore di mamma....

  (Spero solo che Iam non si accorga di questo tremendo assist..... )

----------


## Patty76

> (Spero solo che Iam non si accorga di questo tremendo assist..... )

  Perchè....che ho detto?!?  :Confused:

----------


## iam

> (Spero solo che Iam non si accorga di questo tremendo assist..... )

  
Troppo tardi!    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
(anche se.... la mia innocenza e la mia ingenuità pre-adolescenziale non mi avrebbe mai portato su queste perigliose vie se la tua perversione non mi avesse satanicamente suggerito l'irto sentiero....    

> cuore di mamma....

  Hai ragione.... Belen ha davvero il più bel cu... ore di mamma che si sia mai visto in tv!  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

No no siete sempre voi....io non ci avrei visto nessun fraintendimento...ne assist... 
UOMINI!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Lolly74

> No no siete sempre voi....io non ci avrei visto nessun fraintendimento...ne assist... 
> UOMINI!!!!

  Non te la prendere Patty ..... lo sai che hanno una mentalità un po' contorta in certe occasioni!!! 
ben tornati a  tutti dalle vacanze !!!

----------


## pipelly

> Non te la prendere Patty ..... lo sai che hanno una mentalità un po' contorta in certe occasioni!!! 
> ben tornati a  tutti dalle vacanze !!!

  
... solo in certe occasioni????????????????? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lolly74

volevo essere gentile visto che sono appena rientrata dalle vacanze  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Non te la prendere Patty ..... lo sai che hanno una mentalità un po' contorta in certe occasioni!!! 
> ben tornati a  tutti dalle vacanze !!!

  Contorta? A me sembra molto lineare e univoca  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Bentornata anche a te

----------

